# Pictures from Brazil..Part 3



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

The trusty smoker
















Alot of smoke and..








Out comes a frame of brood


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Yours truly...


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

New Hive Tool I gave him. He said he loses his all the time!








That **** starter strip!








Just in case Nuc box.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

He is proud of his honey!


----------

